# Export of Pet Dog to SA



## oceanluv (Aug 13, 2008)

Hi,

I will be relocating to SA from Singapore and I will like to bring my dog along. Can anyone share with me about the cost and the procedure, please?

Can I keep my dog in the rented property?

Thanks all.


----------



## Newbie from SA (Aug 26, 2008)

I can't help you with the exact procedure, but I know that it can be done. I sugest you contact the SA consulate or emabasy closest to you for the details. 

Be carefull though, not all apartment buildings are pet friendly. In fact, most are not. Keep this in mind when you look for accomodation. If you will be living in a house (free standing unit) you will not have any problem.


----------



## gkloken (Aug 9, 2007)

All info you need regarding your pet import .
Application to import animals and animal products into South Africa

As was said previously not all places allow pets other charge extra deposits. This will help you too.
Pet Friendly Accommodation - South Africa - Home


----------

